# ImageJ Flächenberechnung in Plug-In



## Gamloon (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein Problem beim Erstellen eines ImageJ Plugins und bitte um Hilfe:

Ich möchte ein Bild mit Partikeln in einem Plugin mehreren Auswertungen unterziehen und im Log die Ergebnisse anzeigen.
Mit der Funktion Analyze Particles wird im Summarize Feld zum einen die Anzahl der Partikel dargestellt (Count) und zum anderen die Gesamtfläche der Partikel (Total Area). Die Anzahl bekomme ich auch ins Log, aber die Fläche kann ich leider nicht aufrufen und abbilden.

Wie kann ich die Total Area auslesen? Meine leider bescheidenen Java-Kenntnisse lassen mich nicht über diesen Stolperstein kommen...

Hier der Teil des Codes mit dem ich arbeite:

    public void run(String arg) {

        IJ.run("Colour Deconvolution", "vectors='H DAB' ");
        IJ.run("Close");

        IJ.run("Analyze Particles...", "minimum=50 maximum=1000 bins=20 show=Masks display     summarize");

        TextPanel panel = IJ.getTextPanel();
        int count = panel.getLineCount();
        IJ.log("counted a total of: " + Integer.toString(count));

        WindowManager.putBehind();
        IJ.run("Analyze Particles...", "minimum=50 maximum=1000 bins=20 show=Masks display     summarize");

	int markedCount = panel.getLineCount()-count;
        IJ.log("marked count: " + Integer.toString(markedCount));
    }


Schon mal herzlichen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Gamloon


----------

